# Photos of stair treads and embroidery



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Snapped a couple of shots of my work in progress stair treads. I have been doing primitive rug hooking with yarn and to learn I have been making a set of stair treads. I used classic quilt patterns and earthy colors. I don't think I hold the frame right, and I'm only using a crochet hook instead of a proper rug hook and so I have wrist fatigue, so this is a start and stop project.

My patterns have progressed from simple to more and more complex, but I'm sticking with mostly straight lines and geometrics. Some of the triangles are killer to set the pattern! I'm using Scottish linen "burlap" for the backing.

One shot shows a finished tread, but not completed. I have to trim the tails and then the tedious task of folding the edge and wrapping it with yarn. I can only do this part when my patience tank is on "Full". 

And the last shot is my in progress one, it's still on the frame. I added black in the color line up as well. I'm thinking of putting these on the stairs in order to show the progress. However most people who see them also think I'm nuts to put them on stairs and then walk on them. Not sure what else I would do.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't done counted cross stitch in years, but I was going through some old bookmarks one day and found a bunch of patterns that I had saved. Well. I bought this pattern online from a small English company and it's a full 12 pages of copy paper! Since it's whole crosses only I can work it over one thread (something I've done in my youth), it's much harder on the eyes these days.

The finished pattern is:
http://www.yiotas-xstitch.com/cross-stitch-kits-patterns/cottages/english-cottage-kent


----------



## choosewisely (May 2, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous! And I agree with your friends, too beautiful for stairs. I would find some creative way to hang them or frame them. It would be a beautiful centerpiece or accent to any room, and the colors are so warm and inviting...love it. I don't know their sizes from the pics, but if they were in my house no ones feet would come near!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

choosewisely said:


> Wow, gorgeous! And I agree with your friends, too beautiful for stairs. I would find some creative way to hang them or frame them. It would be a beautiful centerpiece or accent to any room, and the colors are so warm and inviting...love it. I don't know their sizes from the pics, but if they were in my house no ones feet would come near!


They fit a basic stair tread. 9 1/2 inches wide by 35 inches long. Number 6 is the one on the frame, but I have 8 patterns drawn, and I want to do 12 total.

If they don't go on the stairs I'm not sure how I would mount them. I have also thought about painting the patterns on the stairs in similar colors. I love the "Colonial-esk" of the brick, green, gold.


----------



## choosewisely (May 2, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> They fit a basic stair tread. 9 1/2 inches wide by 35 inches long. Number 6 is the one on the frame, but I have 8 patterns drawn, and I want to do 12 total.
> 
> If they don't go on the stairs I'm not sure how I would mount them. I have also thought about painting the patterns on the stairs in similar colors. I love the "Colonial-esk" of the brick, green, gold.


I think if they were mounted or hung they would look fabulous. The pieces really compliment each other perfectly. There are easy ways to put them up if you wanted to. You could hand sew a Velcro strip on the back of them and then glue or staple the opposite side (rougher side) to a wooden board and then mount the board on the wall and simply press the rug on. They use this method a lot in museums. You could also hand sew a casing from a heavy cotton or linen on the back and slide something through to attach it to the wall. The flat metal pieces one would use to hang shelving would be nice and you wouldn't have to worry about bulging the fabric as you sew. But you could also bulge/arch the fabric enough to fit a decorative rod in and that would be stunning also.

I could see it in the family room or on the wall going up the stair case with several of them staggered. The pieces are simple, yet bold. I could decorate a whole room around them!! I'd like to know what you end up deciding and see how they've been showcased!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Roslyn, they are beautiful! You are very talented.


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, that's beautiful. What a wonderful talent. I love your colors.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Beautiful work! You have a lot more patience than I. No way could I bear to have anyone step on them though. They're just to pretty!!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Love it!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

W. O. W. WOW! That looks so awesome!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

They are beautiful!! I have a bedroom painted the red color (brick), and have a quilt hanger on the wall, waiting for the perfect quilt to hang there. Those colors are perfect!! You need to make a wallhanging out of it. Just beautiful!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

these are great, can you keep us posted with your progress ?


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I would mount them on the walls staggered stair step style going up the stairs, and paint the designs on the actual steps. Very nice work!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cool. Those would look awesome on some wood stairs in an old farm house.


----------



## dlinkered (May 27, 2016)

Wow, that's beautiful. What a wonderful talent. I love your colors.


----------

